# Mosquitoes



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I live near a lake, and as I was being attacked by mosquitoes when I was walking into my house, I wondered - can hedgehogs eat mosquitoes? I know mosquitoes carry diseases and whatnot, but is that only applicable if they mosquito is alive and sucking an animal's blood? If I gave Milly a dead mosquito, could it hurt her?


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG! don't ever do that again! Mosquitoes are deffently not on the menue for hedgies! :shock: 
Even if they are dead, they can still carry diseases that can hurt a HUMAN! If your hedgehog acts up, take her to the vet and tell them that your hedgie ate a mosquitoe. My aunt yelled at me when I tryed giving my hedgehog a dead one. :|


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

When I saw the topic title I thought you were wondering if mosquitoes could bite hedgehogs and I thought that was a question I hadn't thought about haha. 

Female mosquitoes are the ones that bite and suck blood, while males enjoy nectar etc. However you can`t tell the difference.

The insects that we feet our hedgies come from stores/places that specifically raise mealworms etc. That means what these critters eat are usually clean good foods. Wild insects are not advisable because of all the chemicals etc that may be in/on them. I'd say that mosquitoes are even more unadvisable since they can consume blood and blood can carry super harmful nasty stuff. 

Stick with insects that you know come from a clean source and you'll be okay .


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

JLF1995 said:


> OMG! don't ever do that again! Mosquitoes are deffently not on the menue for hedgies! :shock:
> Even if they are dead, they can still carry diseases that can hurt a HUMAN! If your hedgehog acts up, take her to the vet and tell them that your hedgie ate a mosquitoe. My aunt yelled at me when I tryed giving my hedgehog a dead one. :|


Just thought I'd clarify for you that I would NEVER feed my hedgehog something that I was unsure of. Hence why I came here to ask about mosquitoes. I was curious. I did not feed a mosquito to Mildred. Also - no rudeness intended - excessive explanation points and capitalized words make it seem as if you are shouting, and even on the internet, no one wants to be shouted at. Especially for something that you misinterpreted.



xspiked said:


> The insects that we feet our hedgies come from stores/places that specifically raise mealworms etc. That means what these critters eat are usually clean good foods. Wild insects are not advisable because of all the chemicals etc that may be in/on them. I'd say that mosquitoes are even more unadvisable since they can consume blood and blood can carry super harmful nasty stuff.
> 
> Stick with insects that you know come from a clean source and you'll be okay .


Thank you, xspiked. That's what I was thinking, too, as I've seen threads about not feeding wild insects to your hedgehog due to the things they could have eaten/been covered with.

I'm curious about whether or not mosquitoes go after hedgehogs now! I had a couple in my room last night, but they completely ignored Milly and went for me. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Also - no rudeness intended - excessive explanation points and capitalized words make it seem as if you are shouting, and even on the internet, no one wants to be shouted at. Especially for something that you misinterpreted.


I agree 100%. When I read "Don't ever do that again!!!!" *I* was offended. 'Shouting' at someone is no way to make yourself heard and understood. HHC is one of the few forums where people are generally very kind & polite...let's all do our part to keep it that way.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

[quote="hanhan27] I'm curious about whether or not mosquitoes go after hedgehogs now! I had a couple in my room last night, but they completely ignored Milly and went for me. :lol:[/quote]
I think we're more appetizing :lol: . Mosquitoes would have to risk being quilled to death. *image of lil mosquito goin I CANT REACHHHH*

And I agree with you and MissC. Politeness is the way to go. We're all here to learn.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Mosquitoes are gross. I was thinking more about them today and came to the conclusion that even if it WAS 100% safe to feed them to Milly, I wouldn't do it because they're so flippen nasty.

I wish I was a hedgehog and could keep icky things I don't like away from me by saying "Hmppppphhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" and raising my quills.


Also, if you see this JLF1995, I apologize if *I* came across as rude by what I said. I completely understand being a concerned hedgehog owner, and wanting to keep an eye out for your fellow hedgie parents - I was just slightly offended by the way you put it. I know things become muddled through text, and I realize that what I said may have come across as mean. I'm sorry if it did. (But I did mean what I said about exclamation points and caps lock  )


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I accept your apoligy, I just was taken aback about it.  I also understand that the caps really looked like yelling, but I wasn't typing like I was mad and upset. I was partially freaking out about the mosquitoes! I am sorry for typing caps to you espectially hanhan27, sorry! I was only trying to show how much I was concerned for you and your hedgehog. Hopefully you understand.


----------

